# Can you believe some people still don't drive hybrids?



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

I know, it's like, "earth to america!"


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Not only do I believe it... I participate in it


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

ratethis said:


> Not only do I believe it... I participate in it


do u mea not driving hybrid?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I hate hybrids, diesel over hybrid any day


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Nope hybrids not the way to go. I like to feel and here power when driving


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

I'm totally making fun of hybrid drivers here. Find the Smug Alert episode on Southpark. really funny. I've played it for a few dozen pax


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

"Boy, this Prius sure is comfortable.....with its ample leg room and large trunk space. I'm glad me and my three other friends had your Prius to get us to our destination" - said Nobody......Ever.

I drive a 10 year old minivan that gets only 21 MPG and about a 40% XL pickup rate. Never had a complaint about leg room or trunk space yet.



Bob fox said:


> I know, it's like, "earth to america!"


Awesome. After your clip runs....it popped up to Corey Good. I love hearing about the Secret Space Program. (Being serious here...not my typical ******baggery).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I only drive cars with ~300hp


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

For people who keep shitting on hybrids, most of the new supercars (laferrari, McLaren p1, Porche 918) are hybrids.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I only drive cars with ~300hp


2017 Toyota Highlander Hybrid - 306 hp


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> I only drive cars with ~300hp


4 cylinders can get 300 h.p. nowadays.

Anything under 500 h.p. is wimpy now.
Put turbo on a lawnmower and get 75 h.p.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

You can use power mode in hybrid, drive like a gas car. No difference, eco mode save you gas.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

If some car companies didn't actually change the exterior of the car with their hybrids, I'd consider.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JTTwentySeven said:


> If some car companies didn't actually change the exterior of the car with their hybrids, I'd consider.


You can get Tahoes Yukons and Escalades in hybrid....2008 - 2013 i think


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Jcposeidon said:


> Nope hybrids not the way to go. I like to feel and here power when driving


Unless you can afford a Tesla...


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

ReyesMX6 said:


> Unless you can afford a Tesla...


You can't hear power in a Tesla.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Tysmith95 said:


> You can't hear power in a Tesla.


Sorry, I read it as "here", not "hear"....

If hearing exhaust means a car has power I see a lot of loud old model imports that sound like they fart all up and down the road. They sure don't seem fast though.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I dont like hybrids either if it doesnt have a snail on it i dont really mess with it... boost ftw

but to do uber a 4cyl accord or camry is good enough im not buying a new new car to ride uber and theres too much technology packed into these hybrids for me to feel comfortable buying one used with higher mileage


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Tysmith95 said:


> You can't hear power in a Tesla.


But you can feel it like in nothing else.

I have a hybrid (not a prius--much quicker, although still slow relatively speaking) and also a minivan.

An old prius is a good uber car, another would be something small/old like a yaris or a scion. Pax pay for 4 seats, that's all they get. A five year old econobox costs nothing to run and the savings in gas going to a hybrid are overcome by the higher cost of the car to begin with.



Wrb06wrx said:


> I dont like hybrids either if it doesnt have a snail on it i dont really mess with it... boost ftw
> 
> but to do uber a 4cyl accord or camry is good enough im not buying a new new car to ride uber and theres too much technology packed into these hybrids for me to feel comfortable buying one used with higher mileage


Toyota hyrbids are rock solid. Even the junkiest modern cars are full of gobs of sensors and circuit boards. Toyota has had hybrid tech going almost two decades now. Proof is in the pudding. If you still don't believe a prius is reliable, you never will, even though all the analysis says they are.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

there will always be pros and cons to everything in life. Do what suits you, and just respect what suits others.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> But you can feel it like in nothing else.
> 
> I have a hybrid (not a prius--much quicker, although still slow relatively speaking) and also a minivan.
> 
> ...


If maintained right, a Toyota hybrid can hit 400,000 miles and still have a clear dashboard, meaning no check engine lights on or anything.

Hybrid technology is proven and until there's an electric car with a 350 mile range (yes 350) there simply won't be a way to run a taxi without gasoline.

For the time being hybrid is the way to go for full time driving

Once the 350 mile range is acheived.. then you can start converting to Electric vehicles...

Unless you have a 350 mile range you can't keep a car on the road for 1 driver doing this full time. 2 people using tag team? that's something that may go away when we convert to electric cars.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

By the time 350 miles is achieved Uber will have self driving vehicles. They won’t need any “partners”.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Hybrids cost like 30k new.
Gas is cheap.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Pax don't deserve hybrid cars.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> But you can feel it like in nothing else.
> 
> I have a hybrid (not a prius--much quicker, although still slow relatively speaking) and also a minivan.
> 
> ...


1997 1st prius


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Tysmith95 said:


> For people who keep shitting on hybrids, most of the new supercars (laferrari, McLaren p1, Porche 918) are hybrids.


If you think your little Toyota Prius has anything in common with those cars other than maybe basic powertrain design, I've got some beachfront property in Kansas to sell you.

Gas is cheap. You're better off driving a regular gasser if saving money is the ultimate goal, dollar for dollar. The Prius C is garbage and the regular Prius can't be had for much less than $25k. You can get a mid tier, similar sized, gas powered econobucket for $18kish. $7k buys a lot of gas.



Hugo said:


> 2017 Toyota Highlander Hybrid - 306 hp


Yeah, you're driving a $45k+ car so you can drive turds around for 90 cents a mile. That's a fantastic idea.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> < . . . >
> Yeah, you're driving a $45k+ car so you can drive turds around for 90 cents a mile. That's a fantastic idea.


I never said how much I paid for my car. FWIW, new 2017 Highlander Hybrids begin at $36,270 msrp.
https://www.toyota.com/highlanderhybrid/2017

For me, it really was a "fantastic idea." It is my personal car and only drive Uber & Lyft part-time. And no, I don't drive "turds."


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Hugo said:


> I never said how much I paid for my car. FWIW, new 2017 Highlander Hybrids begin at $36,270 msrp.
> https://www.toyota.com/highlanderhybrid/2017


They max out at $54k fully loaded. I have no idea what you paid for it, but $45k isn't a wild estimate. At any rate, you need your head examined if you're using a vehicle that valuable to make pennies driving rideshare. I can almost guarantee you you're losing money as you vaporize the value of that vehicle.



> For me, it really was a "fantastic idea." It is my personal car and only drive Uber & Lyft part-time. And no, I don't drive "turds."


Uh huh, because you're the only rideshare driver on the planet that gets to pick and choose who you drive, right?


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

A basic Civic LX sedan is a better and less expensive car to buy - new or used - than a Prius, imho.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

R James said:


> A basic Civic LX sedan is a better and less expensive car to buy - new or used - than a Prius, imho.


Yeah, that's sort of my point. Assuming new, you're always going to do better buying a regular gasser instead of a hybrid. The premium for the hybrid usually isn't going to be offset by the efficiency gained.

Now, used, that's a different ball game. There's much more parity in the used market in terms of pricing, so hybrids probably do make sense there.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

2015 equinox.... I'll keep my 30 mpg.... You can keep your $4,000 batteries


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

2013 Hyundai Sonata Limited with 2.4L I-4... people like it, I like it. I get a lot of “wow, this is a Sonata?!?” which makes me happy. It’s not bad on gas and easy to maintain. 

I can drive it without hating myself or being uncomfortable. I’m 6’0” and 270lb with a knee that took a football-style injury 5 years ago so my comfort matters too when I drive a 10 hour night. 

I’m also not a FT driver so this car isn’t entirely a rideshare car (though it’s used mostly for that since I have a Nissan Rogue I drive for my other purposes).


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> 2015 equinox.... I'll keep my 30 mpg.... You can keep your $4,000 batteries


You're not averaging 30 mpg with an Equinox, sorry, and you're sure as hell not doing it while ridesharing.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

PHXTE said:


> You're not averaging 30 mpg with an Equinox, sorry, and you're sure as hell not doing it while ridesharing.


Yes, actually I am

My bad 28.9.... Sorry


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Yes, I believe!


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If maintained right, a Toyota hybrid can hit 400,000 miles and still have a clear dashboard, meaning no check engine lights on or anything.
> 
> Hybrid technology is proven and until there's an electric car with a 350 mile range (yes 350) there simply won't be a way to run a taxi without gasoline.
> 
> ...


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

I drive a 2014 Nissan Sentra SR in PureDrive (eco drive) mode and use Cruise Control often, and like a little old granny I get 30+ mpg.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Skorpio said:


> You can use power mode in hybrid, drive like a gas car. No difference, eco mode save you gas.


Yup

I have a friend who is a huge gearhead (he's also Ford ASE certified), he lives out of state and mostly flys in so he doesn't have a car when he gets here, so I do all the driving when he's here

I have a 2010 Prius that I mostly leave on Eco Mode, I'll be driving with him in the passenger seat and all of a sudden I'll go "damn it got peppy all of a sudden", I look over knowing what he did and he just grins and cracks up, I look at my gauge display and sure enough it says "PWR Mode"


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Put me solidly in the too pricey category!


----------

